# No Roll Sinker



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey guys, I know a bunch of people have been asking for the no-roll sinker molds in the smaller sizes and I just put in an order for them. They should be here by the middle of this week. I can currently make all the sizes the no-rolls come in (1oz 1 1/2oz 2oz 3oz 4oz 5oz 6oz and 8oz.) Let me know or PM me if you want to order any.
Thanks again, 
Brian Arnold


----------

